# Amtrak Police - Not sure if this is where I should ask this



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

I was curious about Amtrak Police in Boston. Whats the pay like? i saw on the amtrak website that pay starts at $122 a day, or ruffly $600+- a week. What are the pay raises like. Bene's? Retirement? Working environment? Etc. Thanks!!!!


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

VTCOP said:


> I was curious about Amtrak Police in Boston. Whats the pay like? i saw on the amtrak website that pay starts at $122 a day, or ruffly $600+- a week. What are the pay raises like. Bene's? Retirement? Working environment? Etc. Thanks!!!!


Not sure of the specifics, but my buddy has tried to get on there, and all he gets is you are on the list to be hired...that had been for about 1.5 years. (Also, not in Mass.) According to him, the pay is great, with all the Fed bene's like Locality pay, and Law Enforcement Availability Pay (25%). Basic Federal retirement and is a decent gig. Even if you get hire for the NY branch, you can hop on an Amtrack train to your station for free.


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

You might want to not listen to your buddy as his info is off. First off, amtrak are not federal police, they are private as they work for the corp. They do not get fed pay, 25% or leo retirement, they get railroad retirement board pension. You are right that the pay is 122- per day or about 32k a yr.

They have not had a contract in 6 yrs, most of their mngt are incompetent, there union has not gotten them raises, a contract or improved their working situation. Many people they seem to hire are only hs grads or ged's.

If you want the opionions of amtrak cops, go to transitcop.com but 99% of the posts are negative and do not portray apd in a postive light.

Good luck...


----------



## CBayer222 (Dec 9, 2005)

Beowolf said:


> You might want to not listen to your buddy as his info is off. First off, amtrak are not federal police, they are private as they work for the corp. They do not get fed pay, 25% or leo retirement, they get railroad retirement board pension. You are right that the pay is 122- per day or about 32k a yr.
> 
> They have not had a contract in 6 yrs, most of their mngt are incompetent, there union has not gotten them raises, a contract or improved their working situation. Many people they seem to hire are only hs grads or ged's.
> 
> ...


I took their test and talked to a couple of their officers in south station: acording to them they are federal police, as amtrak is owned by the federal gov't, and the retirment package is one of the best out there. However, their regular pay rate is terrible. This is all according to the officer's I spoke with, so I cant say for sure myself.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Railroad Policing , especially in this area is very,very unstable. You can have a job one day and be out the door the next. Be wary. I got an offer for a job with Amtrak back in 1997 but it was a position in Connecticut and the pay was about the same as now, so maybe they got no raises for 9 years.


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

I had gone to transitcop.com, but i too found it very negative and one sided. My wife wants to go back to mass, so i saw they were hiring and figured I would do some diggin'. I can't seem to find much on their health bene's etc, and I was kinda hoping maybe someone on this board worked for them currently or before. Thanks anywho!


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

VTCOP said:


> I had gone to transitcop.com, but i too found it very negative and one sided. My wife wants to go back to mass, so i saw they were hiring and figured I would do some diggin'. I can't seem to find much on their health bene's etc, and I was kinda hoping maybe someone on this board worked for them currently or before. Thanks anywho!


You could try going to rrb.gov and see whats listed.

Good luck...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Guilford of Maine Police let go 9 RR Police Officers or 60% of their Police Force. Guilford of Maine consists of numerous RRs merged together and encompasses numerous states (I think all of New England and parts of NY). Providence and Worcester RR Police haven't existed since 2001. CSX (Conrail) Police I haven't seen in years. The most active RR Police Depts out of all of them has to be Amtrak and of course the MBTA Police.


----------

